# night time sleeping/continued



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I am still researching where my new pup might sleep during the night in my bedroom, before he progresses to my bed and wondered what you thought of this. (He would still have a crate downstairs for day time use)
thank you


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

or this?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/RAC-Dog-Cag...8&qid=1429654748&sr=1-1&keywords=RAC+dog+cage


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

As I wanted puppy crate trained, but didn't want puppy to grow up restricted to a crate, I picked up a small (or perhaps its considered medium) 24" crate. It's small enough I carry it upstairs at night and take it down in the morning. Two crates of that size would have been ideal, so I can leave one upstairs and one down, but no luck finding one for a nice cheap price, as he will outgrow this crate in a couple of months, I imagine.

I am really hoping he is house trained by the time he outgrows it, as I don't want to buy another crate unless I feel it will be necessary for leaving him home for extended periods of time than he is used to.

The first week home I was getting up every 2-3hrs throughout the nighr to take puppy outside. Week two it was about every 3-4hrs iirc. And just before he was 10weeks old he was sleeping through the night. So, he sleeps through the night no problem anywhere from about 9pm to between 6:30 - 7:00am. Once he can jump up onto our bed and get down himself, he will be welcome to sleep in our bed (as long as he doesnt get up mid night and help himself to leaving a mess anywhere else in the house) or the kids beds. 

I don't have any experience with a playpen type thing, not sure how it will work out. I just know you don't want anything too big, that will allow puppy the freedom to sleep on one end and relieve themself on the other end of their sleeping area. Usually bigger crates come with a partition to make the interior of the crate smaller and adjust as they grow.

Hopefully with others' input you will be able to decide on something that will work for you and your new pup. So many things to consider to buy before bringing puppy home... all part of the excitement!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you so much, Whatsuppup, that's very helpful. It's made me decide to go for a 24" crate for night time. I'll order one and see how heavy it is to carry up and down stairs.
How was your pup waking you up to go out during the night? Doesn't sound like it'll go on for _too _long?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The tent like one would have lasted a few minutes with Rufus, chomp chomp chomp and he'd have been out.


----------



## Barney15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi, I bought a small 24 inch Ellie Bo crate off Amazon for our little Barney. I was originally in two minds as crate training was new to me, however, he absolutely loves it and takes himself to the crate when he's tired. It has blankets and puppy toys in there. I put a fleece blanket over the back/sides to create a den like feeling at night. We introduced the crate with plenty of treats and games etc. and had no problems at all - he sleeps right next to the bed too so feels secure that he can see us. He's been with us for just over a week now and hasn't had a single accident in the crate (although I have put a lot of time in for toilet training in the garden all day/evening for a week) which was well worth it as virtually house trained already! I'll move on to a 36 inch crate as he grows but only because he's taken to it so well. Good luck x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

fairlie said:


> The tent like one would have lasted a few minutes with Rufus, chomp chomp chomp and he'd have been out.


Yes, I can well imagine


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Barney, and that's just the one I've finally ordered. 
I'm impressed he's practically toilet trained; I met a woman earlier with a lovely 6 month cockapoo who has only just got the hang of where to go!


----------



## Barney15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Janey - I too have been very impressed at how quickly he's picked up the toilet training - I had everything here in preparation for weeks and weeks of housetraining - puppy pads, enzyme odour eliminator spray, germ busting floor wipes, lots of spare newspapers and kitchen roll - I have needed it all on the odd ocassion but nowhere near as much as I'd thought! I really think he's picked it up quickly because of the good weather we've had -enabling us to spend a LOT of time in the garden from his first day here. Now he only wakes me up for one wee in the night (about 2am), which is fantastic!! X


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply Janey! DaVinci was up every 2-3hrs (usually closer to 3hrs) the first week, and second week was about every 4hrs. By just before 10 weeks he started sleeping right through the night so I didn't have to wake up until slightly before my normal time. And after that he slept longer. He usually wakes up at about 7am now. He will be safe for public walks this weekend so I'm really looking forward to taking him out for nice walks a few times per day.

Glad to hear you have the crates figured out.  I took a pic of DaVinci in his crate - 13 weeks and 7lbs for size reference. Looks like he has lots of room, at least for the next while. Sorry - I will have to come back and post the picture later as my phone is out of memory and won't let me attach an image already stored on my phone. ugh.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks whatsuppup, do post photos when you can please.
I've not only got the 24" for my bedroom but also a whopping monster 36" in the lounge  I put it up to see just how big it was (and it _is_ huge, and now can't put it down 

That'll teach me to buy stuff before I really need it


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh dear. Lol. Most crates should be able to fold back down... may just take some figuring out and wiggling of the crate. It will be useful downstairs though, as a secure feeling place for pup to nap. Use the divider if it came with one though; so that the space isn't large enough for potty use and sleeping.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

No divider included! I'm assuming that its ok to have potty pads in this bigger crate for when I'm out but not at night time (in the smaller one)? Should his bed be moved from one to the other crate or should there be different beds in each one? Oh so many questions/wonderings/things to buy!


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

I personally dont use pee pads. I was advised by a friend (who worked at a vet clinic) never to use them because dogs will keep peeing in that spot in the house even once the pee pads are taken away. That was enough to scare me; no idea if that info is true or not! Lol

Others on here with pee pad experience can offer better advice.

I think people have found ways to block off portions of the crate without a divider; perhaps using boxes... not sure. Maybe others can offer advice on that too.

Yes, so many things to consider and question and research. This site seems to be so wonderful for all of the much needed assistance at all stages in our 'poo's lives!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks whatsuppup. I have a feeling the breeder is using pee pads, I will check. 
Yes, a box can separate the ginormous crate.
This site is indeed a wonderful place to learn


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes DaVinci's breeder used pee pads too. In fact, because she was elderly and used a walker to assist her in getting around, and the cold weather (he was born in Jan) and Feb was an extremely cold month, the first time he ever left the inside of her house to go outside was when we brought him home. 

DaVinci has been pretty good at using the washroom by the door, provided he doesnt have access to a rug or carpet to use instead. But kitchen tiles are open season to his puddles at times, too.

Edit - that should read, Davinci is pretty good at 'keeping his accidents' by the door... lol.


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

As promised, here is the picture of Davinci in his 24" crate. I think he was 12 - 13 weeks when I took this.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lovely photo, thank you for posting!


----------

